# New to this



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright people just got back into training after a long layoff because of an operation, i have alot of lean muscle and want to start gaining some size but keep ripped and lean, any tips on diet/supplements ? Currently use usn muscle fuel anabolic and 19 anabol testo ! and No-explode pre workout drink


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Deak, welcome to MC, where in Glasgow do you train?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

My name is Kenvin ! I like chilling out , chatting and having fun! I cant wait to make new friends! I hope everyone will treat me nice

__________________

Watch Kung Fu Panda 2 Online Free


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

cheers guys sorry i didnt write back sooner my internets been down ! i train in cumbernauld just outside glasgow at a gym called the tryst it has a nice free weights room and a more cv based gym aswell  i will get some progress pics up soon


----------

